# Problems launching Ghost Recon [RESOLVED]



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

I've installed Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter on my computer and the game won't launch. I had no problem with the installation. I also installed The Chronicles of Riddick Escape From Butcher Bay and that game won't launch either. Can someone please help.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

start with the "follow these steps first" link in my sig.have you tried reinstalling them yet


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for replying. I've printed out your steps which I will read and check them one by one. And yes I have uninstalled and reinstalled the game several times with no change. I'll get back to you once I've checked all the steps.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

I've done all your steps and the game still won't launch. This is the system I have which I built myself. Asus P5B Wifi Deluxe, Intel Core 2 Duo E6600, Corsair XMS 2GB Ram, BFG Geforce 7900 GT OC with 512MB, Creative Labs X-Fi Soundcard, Seagate Barracuda 750 GB. I checked the readme file for the game and the game only supports up to nVidia Geforce 7800. I have the Geforce 7900. That probably means I'm out of luck.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

The fact that the 7900 isn't listed in the supported GPU's list just means that it wasn't around when the game was made. It will run the game fine. It's older cards which you have to worry about.

Can you describe exactly what the problem is? You say the games won't launch. Does that mean that you click the shortcut and nothing happens? Do you get any messages, or black screens, etc?


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

Thank you. Yes, the game won't launch. I click on the shortcut or reinsert the game CD and the game launches. I see a first sign of Ghost Recon starting then the screen turns black which looks to me like it's adjusting the resolution. Then it just goes back to the desktop. The second game that I'm having problems with is "The Chronicles of Riddick. Escape From Butcher Bay". This game does leave error messages. It says, "This application requires graphics driver support for Open GL 1.3 or higher." The second error message is Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library. Runtime Error! Program.... Studios\RiddickEFBB\System\Win32_X86_SSE2\SbzEngine.exe. This application has requested the Runtime to terminate in an unusual way. Please contact the application's support team for more information."


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Have you tried reinstalling the games? Also, what driver version are you using for your video card?


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes, I've uninstalled and reinstalled both games at least 5 times. For the drivers on BFG's website I have to use version 93.71. But, BFG tech support told me over the phone that these were generic drivers for the 7 series video cards and to use version 84.56. Now the funny thing is they don't provide version 84.56. But, after I Googled it I did find them on a website. This version is a beta version and I did install them with no problem. I have tried both versions 93.71 and the beta 84.56 with no change. I'm currently using beta version 84.56. Thank you for your quick reply.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Here's one thing to check, which may or may not be the problem:

Go Control Panel -> Add/Remove Programs, tick the "Show Updates" box up the top, and then scroll down and see if you have Windows security update number 917422. If you do, click this link and follow the instructions.

As I said, it may not help, but give it a go and see. Also, read the "NVIDIA Drivers" thread in my signature - try using the 84.21's.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes, I do have Windows Security update No. 917422. And I've just downloaded driver version 84.21 and will try it out. Thank you.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

I've uninstalled the beta drivers 84.56 and installed your 84.21 and the game does the same thing. The game still won't launch.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Try the other link I mentioned - the one about the security update. Let us know how that goes.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

I've just installed your link and read Microsoft's Knowledgebase article on this issue. But, no luck. I tried the game again and the game launches with the selection of Run Ghost Recon, or Uninstall Ghost Recon, or read the Readme files. Then when I click on Run Ghost Recon I get a Ghost Recon startup screen then my monitor turns completely black and then it goes back to the desktop. No errors. This is what it does all the time.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

It seems that quite a few people have fixed this issue by un-installing and re-installing the drivers for their Creative X-Fi sound cards.
It might be worth a try, sound cards can mess with games pretty strangely sometimes and (just from what i've read from lots of people with problems), Creatives drivers leave quite a bit to be desired.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

I found this in a forum on someone who has the same issue that I have. http://www.ghostrecon.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=36360. I'm afraid to remove the drivers from my soundcard because of the problems that this person had.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

Also this one. Please read. http://www.ghostrecon.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=41003.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't understand what you are trying to point out with the second one? The member had an error message and the problem was resolved by removing mods?
You don't have any mods installed do you?

About the sound card: If you are concerned about completely removing the drivers, then just try disabling the soundcard temporarily, while you play the game.
Right-Click on 'My Computer' -> Manage -> Click 'Device Manager' (on the left).
Under the 'Sound, video and game controllers' you should see your Sound card listed. Simply Right-Click and disalbe it (you'll need to restart).
If the game loads up fine you know it was the sound card, if it still doesn't work, repeat the process and re-enable the sound card.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

You're right about the second one. But, it was somewhat related to what is happening with my game. I get a UBI splash screen then it turns black and then it goes back to the desk top. I'll try disabling the sound card drivers and let you know.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Ahhh. :grin: 
No problem, good luck with the sound card.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

I tried disabling the drivers of my sound card and nothing changed. GRAW still won't start.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

I've played GRAW before on my older system which was an Intel Pentium 4 3.0GHz with 2GB Ram. I had no problem playing it. Then I built my new computer with an Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 2.4 GHz. with 2GB Ram. I've looked at some discussion forums and some people where having problems getting their game to play with the dual core processors. Could it be that the game is having a problem with the two cores?


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

I then uninstalled my drivers for my X-Fi soundcard and installed the latest drivers and wow, it worked. The game looks beautiful on my new Intel Core 2 Duo with a Geforce 7900 GT OC 512MB. Thanks a lot everyone.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Glad to hear it's working now. Enjoy your game.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Good to hear, i thought it would be the sound drivers fault.

Happy Gaming!!!


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

Maybe you can help me with the other game. I thought when Ghost Recon worked I assumed that my other game would but it doesn't. This game I get two error messages. For those not familiar with the game here's the website. http://www.riddickgame.com/us/. First I get the game's splash screen. Then The first error I get is, "This application requires graphics driver support for Open GL 1.3 or higher." Then I click on OK. The second error message that pops up is, "Runtime Error! Program:...Studios\RiddickEFBB\System\Win32_X86_SSE2\SbzEngine.exe." Then I click on OK and the game goes back to my desktop.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

There are some suggestions made on the VU forums Here.
They even note the same problem you are having so i would run through those first.

If none of those work download Rivatuner, and force OpenGL 1.5 or 1.3 support in the drivers tab, see if the game runs then.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

It worked. I installed the patch and that was all it was. Hey, you're great. Thanks a million. I really appreciate your help. I love to play games and I had just built a new computer and these two great games weren't working. Now they do and I greatly appreciate your help. The games look great on my new system. Thanks again.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Not a problem, your thanks makes it all worthwhile.
Enjoy your new system, and your games.


----------

